# Review of Main 3x3x3 Cube Models and Clarification on the Naming System of Type A



## pentrixter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Review of Main 3x3x3 Cube Models and Clarification on the Naming System of Type A*

*Update Log*
I will be keeping an update log of this guide. Since I am constantly coming to new insights and learning new information about these cubes, I will be updating this post frequently.

June 10, 2009
Posted first draft of guide
Edited layout of pictures and corrected some typos

June 11, 2009
Changed "Final score" to "Average score" and added an "Overall score" as suggested by fanwuq
Added some extra comments to Type C, Type E, and Type F

June 12, 2009
Regraded the New Type A II and New Type A III
Edited conclusion section because of regrading

June 13, 2009
Added Update Log
Edited and added comments on the New Type A I, New Type A III, Type C, Type E (Diansheng no.333), Rubiks.com DIY, and Studio Cube
Regraded New Type A III, Type C, Type E (Diansheng no.333)
Edited conclusion section because or regrading
Corrected Diansheng no.222 to no.333 in many places
Added family picture

June 15, 2009
Edited New Type A II info
Added some stuff to the conclusion

June 17, 2009
Regraded Edison Cube
Edited conclusion section because of regrading

June 20, 2009
Changed "tendency to pop" and "tendency to lock up" to "resistance to pops" and "resistance to lock ups" to avoid confusing people. Thanks to Nukoca.

June 21, 2009
Added caption to Type E (Diansheng no.333)
Edited Type F comments

June 26, 2009
Edited Edison "break in" and comments. Thanks to crispy1337.

June 28, 2009
Regraded C4U Cube and edited the comments. Thanks to Vault312.
Edited conclusion section because of regrading
Added Tension when graded/Best tension distinction to all cubes

June 29, 2009
Edited main cube/secondary cube under conclusions

July 2, 2009
Sized the different sections for the review
Edited comments on the Rubik's Storebought
Added Type A IV and V

July 9, 2009
Added comments to the Type C
Added the HKNowStore

July 11, 2009
Bought and reviewed a JSK Clone

July 13, 2009
Added comments to the New Type A II
Regraded New Type A III
Added quantitative review to the JSK Clone
Edited conclusions because regrade and new review

July 18, 2009
Added Type E (Diansheng no.222) picture
Edited comments on the Type E (Diansheng no.222)
Regraded Type E (Diansheng no.333)
Edited conclusion because of regrade

July 31, 2009
Regraded Type C
Edited conclusion because of regrade

August 18, 2009
Change puzzlepros to puzzleproz
Added more stores for "where to buy"


*Introduction*
This is going to be a little formal and long. You may navigate by using the Ctrl + F function.

In this post I will be reviewing all the cubes that I have along with some of the pictures I have taken. I have two main objectives that I want to accomplish in this review: 1) to clarify the naming system of the many models of the Type A DIY cube, 2) To list and review the main 3x3x3 cubes mentioned in this forum.

Regarding the naming system of the Type A, I feel that many models have been misnamed by the forum as well as major cube distributors like cube4you. While I do not have definite proof that the current naming system is wrong, I do have evidence (directly from the manufacturer of all the Type A DIYs) that suggests a better naming system.

In order, these are the cubes that I will be making a mention to (with the new naming system): 

Chinese Cubes
-Type A (aka Type A I or Type A - old) 
-Type A II**
-Type A III**
-Type A IV**
-Type A V*
-New Type A I (first model)* 
-New Type A II (second model) 
-New Type A III (third model) 
-Type B*
-Type C
-Type D
-Type E (Diansheng no.222)*
-Type E (Diansheng no.333)
-Type F
-C4U Cube
-JSK Clone

Rubik’s Cubes
-Rubik’s Storebought
-Rubiks.com DIY*
-Japanese Speedcubing Kit (JSK)**
-Studio Cube*

Korean Cubes
-Edison Cube
-Joy Cube*

*These are cubes that I have not personally tested. For these cubes, I will simply present the general opinion that I have come across while browsing the forum.

**These are cubes that I have personally tested. But I do not own them, making it impossible to conduct any long term testing or adjust the tension. Please take these reviews with a grain of salt as they are rough and tentative.

*Naming System of Type A*
Initially, I was pretty confused by the naming system of the Type A as well. If there is a “third model,” what happened to the first and second models? When I went to a puzzle shop in Hong Kong, the storeowner gave me a little leaflet that contained pictures and information on Type A’s. It turns out that all Type As are designed and manufactured from one company in China. Type A’s are known as 國甲 (guojia) in Hong Kong as well as in China. Speedcubers in Hong Kong have classified the Type A’s we know of into six types: 國甲ver.1, 國甲ver.2, 國甲ver.3, 國甲全封ver.1, 國甲全封ver.2, 國甲全封ver.3. As seen there are two sets of Type A’s both counting up to version 3. The difference between the two sets is the second set has the extra words, 全封, (quanfeng) which means “completely sealed” or “all sealed.” I think this describes how the pieces of the second set do not have any gaps or holes in them. But more importantly, the leaflet that the storeowner handed me agreed with all of this. Here’s a picture of relevant portion of the leaflet:







This picture shows the edge pieces of the six Type A’s. The top row is the quanfeng (completely sealed) Type A’s and the bottom is just the normal Type A’s. Judging from this I think it would make sense to say that the bottom row (from left to right) is Type A I, Type A II, and Type A III. The top row is New Type A I, New Type A II, and New Type A III. But just to be consistent with our naming system, I think the top row can also be named Type A (first model), Type A (second model), and Type A (third model).

Now referring to the cubes through this new naming system, I have seen the New Type A II being referred to as the third model a lot. I have also seen Type A III and the New Type AIII or Type A (third model) frequently mixed up. It’s not that surprising given that they both share the similar edge piece structure with the tabs to keep them in place. 

Now for some observations. The New Type A’s seem to be upgrades of the normal Type A series. So, the three edge pieces on the top row are upgrades or revisions of the bottom edge pieces. I actually got this confirmed with the storeowner. She said that the third model has reinforced tabs because the tabs kept on snapping off on the III version. This was a complaint voiced out in this thread.

Also, take note of the 國甲 (guojia) logo. I think that if any cube has this logo on it, it’s a pretty fair indication that it’s a Type A of some sort. While I do not believe that these six models exhaust the list of Type A DIYs, I do think that this list includes the main types of Type A’s that we are interested in. You can find more models of A Types in this thread. I believe Unknown.soul has been kind enough to provide pictures for very exotic models of the Type A.

Guojia Logo:





So what relevance does this “new naming system” have for us? Nothing probably. As long as websites like cube4you continues to refer to the New Type A II as the third model, most of us will still probably stick with our current naming system. It would be too confusing to use both names at the same time. If that’s the case, then why did I do this? lol I dunno. I guess I just needed to get this out of my system.

*Review of Main Cube Types*
It is worthy to spend a little time on the criteria for cube judgment. When reviewing cubes, I will be focusing mostly on the performance of the cube in terms of speedcubing. Therefore, criteria like quality of stickers and overall appearance of cube will not be included since most people would not say that these significantly affect that overall performance of the cube. I will be using part of Zarxrax’s criteria for reviewing cubes as shown in this thread. His guide is brilliant by the way. This will be the format of a standard review of a cube:

*Name of Cube*
-*Resistance to pops* (x/10) – how often or how easy it is to pop while cubing. A score of 10 means that the cube is not prone to popping at all and a score of 0 means the cube pretty much falls apart on its own.
-*Resistance to lock ups* (x/10) – how often or how easy the cube locks during cubing. A score of 10 means the cube does not lock up at all and a score of 0 means the cube jams like a little devil.
-*Ability to cut corners* (x/10) – how well the cube cuts corners. A score of 10 means the cube makes 42-44 degree cuts and a score 0 means the cube cannot cut corners if your life depended on it.
-*Speed* (x/10) – how smoothly or how quickly you can turn a layer. A score of 10 means the layer can spin like a wheel and score of 0 means the layer moves like there’s glue in the cube.
*Average score*: the average of the four scores above out of 10.
*Overall score*: score based on the overall feel and trustworthiness of the cube. The score is a letter grade and will be ranged since it's difficult to use a number score when the score is not based on numbers.

*Weight*: the cube will either be very light, light, average, heavy, or very heavy
*Need to break in*: Yes or No. Even if a cube does not need breaking in, it may still benefit from it.
*Feel*: This is the general “feel” of the cube. To describe the feel of the cube, I will use four qualities – smooth vs. rough and quiet vs. noisy.
-If a cube is speedy, it can have a smooth or rough feel to it. Smooth means that the cube moves with relatively little resistance whereas the rough feel means that you could feel some texture when turning the cube. It is important to understand that a speedy cube can also be rough. A cube can be fast but give off a rough feel.
-Noisy will be used to describe cubes that make a “clicky-clacky” sound and quiet will be used to describe cubes that have a more “creamy” feel to them. The noise a cube makes somehow translates to the feel or texture of a cube.
*Best Tension*: This describes both the tension that I think the cube best performs in as well as the tension of the cube when it was graded. The tension settings is a range in the spectrum: loose, average, or tight. "Not Applicable" will be used to describe cubes that perform more or less the same regardless of tension settings as well as cubes that do not have adjustable tension settings.

*Comments*: the comments are as important as the average and overall score because a high-scoring cube does not necessarily mean it’s a good buy.

*Where to buy*: Stores will include Cube4You, Puzzleproz, 9spuzzles, Tribox, ToysRUs, DealExtreme, RubikFans (Ebay), Rubiks.com and the HKNowStore.

Keep in mind that the naming system for cubes in the HKNowStore is a little messed up. Look at the pictures if you want to determine the real type of the cube they sell.

Note: You can assume I'm lubing all of my cubes with 100% silicone spray unless stated otherwise. The spray I use is non-corrosive unlike Jigaloo. Just use whatever works for you. I'm just saying this so people don't count lubricant as a lurking variable.

Now I am going to spend a talking about what I am not trying to accomplish in the upcoming reviews. The reviews are not completely objective. It is almost impossible to review or grade any cube objectively. There are simply too many variables out there. The first is style and skill. I understand that my style and skill of cubing creates a bias that is confounded within my grading. This cannot be helped. Still, I try to be as objective as possible. I have thought about the numbers very carefully and made many revisions. Those numbers are also tempered by general opinion here and there. The second is quality of the specific cube I buy. Just because I buy two of the same cube does not mean that they will be same in performance. Some models are inconsistent. This also cannot be helped. I do not have the resources to buy ten cubes of each model in order to find the average performance of each cube. Finally, some qualities of the cube that I am grading on are dependent on the cube’s tension settings. I have added "best tension" as a qualitative distinction to all the cubes. In this section I communicate the tension setting that I think each cube performs best in. This, of course, is subjective. But I simply cannot have a separate grade for each cube at a different tension setting. Sorry. Alright! With that said, let’s move on to the reviews.


Chinese Cubes
*Type A I*





Resistance to pops: 7
Resistance to lock ups: 7.5
Ability to cut corners: 10
Speed: 8.5
Average score: *8.25*
Overall score: *B- to B*

Weight: Very Heavy
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Quiet
Best Tension: Average-Tight

Where to buy: Cube4You, Puzzleproz, 9spuzzles, HKNowStore

Comments: The default cube for beginners. Good for building up speed before scouting out a better cube. While some still regard as the best cube around, there have been some reports of the Type A I being prone to popping even on very tight settings. But overall a pretty reliable cube.

*Type A II***










Resistance to pops: 7.5
Resistance to lock ups: 8
Ability to cut corners: 9.5
Speed: 8
Average score: *8.25*
Overall score: *B to B+*

Weight: Average
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: Not a bad cube. But it feels weird because of the thick tracks. Please keep in mind that this is one of those tentative reviews.

Where to buy: Cube4You, 9spuzzles, RubikFans (Ebay), HKNowStore

*Type A III***








Resistance to pops: Bomber did not seem to have a popping problem.
Resistance to lock ups: No Comment.
Ability to cut corners: Bomber gave this a 3/10. Enough said.
Speed: Bomber gave this a 9/10 so it can’t be that bad.
Average score:
Overall score: Bomber gave an overall score of 7/10.

Weight: Very Light
Need to break in: No
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: Not a very popular cube. The tabs that keep the edges in place are fragile and can snap if edge pieces are repeatedly removed and replaced. Just this should be enough to not buy the cube… unless you buy extra edges. Apparently, it is not very good at cutting corners. Just go for the New Type III if you like this one.

Please take a look at Bomber’s review. It is very comprehensive and his photography skills are clearly more professional than mine.

Where to buy: Cube4You, RubikFans (Ebay)

Here’s a picture comparing the parts of Type A I, II, and III:





*Type A IV***













Resistance to pops: 9.5
Resistance to lock ups: 7.5-8
Ability to cut corners: 8
Speed: 7.5
Average Score: *8.13-8.25*
Overall score: *B- to B*

Weight: Light
Need to break in: No Comment
Feel: Rough, Quiet
Best Tension: Tight

Comments: The Type A IV is really a prototype for the Type A V. As you can see, the edge pieces are wider than the corner pieces, making it a weird cube to sticker. I do not own one, but I have tried it at the store without stickers. It's... a decent cube. Doesn't really cut corners, but doesn't jam that much either. It seems to me that it's performance can be reached by other cubes... so why not just stick with normal looking cubes? lol. It's a pretty fragile cube. If you want to try out this design, just get the Type A V since that's the completed version of this cube.





The corners will snap especially easy.

Where to buy: No Comment

*Type A V*
















Resistance to pops: No Comment
Resistance to lock ups: No Comment
Ability to cut corners: No Comment
Speed: No Comment
Average score:
Overall score: No Comment

Weight: No Comment
Need to break in: No Comment
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: The Type A V is almost indistinguishable from the Type A IV (at least to me). It makes sense because the Type A IV is a prototype of the Type A V. The corners are not as fragile as the Type A IV. The cubes are now pillowed. There seems to be minor modifications on the centers and edge pieces. But the whole rectangular edge piece thing still remains in this upgrade. As seen in this picture:






Where to buy: No Comment

*New Type A I**
NO PICTURE

Resistance to pops: No Comment
Resistance to lock ups: No Comment
Ability to cut corners: No Comment
Speed: No Comment
Average score:
Overall score: No Comment 

Weight: No Comment
Need to break in: No Comment
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: Not a very popular cube. According to the “new naming system,” this cube is also called Type A (first model). Storeowner has informed that this cube is now a collector's item because it has been officially discontinued. At one point, people were able to sell this model for $64USD, but still no one sold theirs  

Where to buy: No Comment

*New Type A II*





Resistance to pops: 9
Resistance to lock ups: 8.5
Ability to cut corners: 9.5
Speed: 7
Average score: *8.5*
Overall score: *B to A-* 

Weight: Very Light
Need to break in: Yes
Feel: Rough, Quiet
Best Tension: Average-Tight

Comments: An all around excellent cube if you can get over the fact that it isn’t that speedy. Some people might not like it for it’s cheap or weird feel. Zarxrax mentioned that this cube just did not feel right despite having good specs. I find that the cube feels different from others in that the frame is heavy compared to the cubies; the distribution of weight in this cube is a little unconventional. The little tabs come with the assembly kit can fit over the edge pieces with sanding and clipping. The little tip that juts out is meant to be an “antipop” mechanism. I think it just slows me down. So the New Type A II that I used for this review does have the tabs on but I filed away the “antipop” mechanism. The cube does not pop often anyway. This cube does not really improve that much after lubing. In fact, after the lube dries up, the cubies get sticky the cube slows down. So use lube to break in the cube and then use lube minimally or no lube at all when it's all broken in for best results. According to the “new naming system,” this cube is also called Type A (second model).

Where to buy: Cube4You, 9spuzzles, RubikFans (Ebay)

*New Type A III*










Resistance to pops: 9.5
Resistance to lock ups: 8.5
Ability to cut corners: 8.5
Speed: 8
Average score: *8.63*
Overall score: *B to A* 

Weight: Very Light
Need to break in: Yes
Feel: Rough, Noisy
Best Tension: Average

Comments: An improvement from the Type A III. The storeowner has informed me that most Hong Kong speedcubers use this cube over the New Type A II. This cube needs a slight break into get rid of some rough edges to start out with. Most people will find that this cube jams a lot to start out with, but give it some time and break it in. Maybe this is just me, but the jams have disappeared within a day of heavy usage. Maybe it is the case that the hardware gets better or maybe it is just really easy to get used to this cube. This cube is better in tighter than average settings. According to the “new naming system,” this cube is also called Type A (third model).

Where to buy: Cube4You, HKNowStore

*Type B**




Great picture. I know.

Resistance to pops: Heard that it pops like crazy.
Resistance to lock ups: Heard that it locks up.
Ability to cut corners: Heard that it cuts corners pretty well.
Speed: Heard that it’s a pretty speedy cube.
Average score: 
Overall score: No comment

Weight: No Comment
Need to break in: Probably not
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: This cube is like the ugly duckling. No one likes this cube. As a result, there just has not been that much information on this cube other than the fact that it’s bad. I have, however, heard that Type B cubies with a Type E (don’t know no. 222 or no. 333) frame makes a good hybrid. Also, the legendary Erik Akkersdijk used a Rubiks.com DIY frame and Type B cubies hybrid to accomplish a new world record of 7.08 seconds.

Where to buy: Cube4You, 9spuzzles

*Type C*





Resistance to pops: 8.5
Resistance to lock ups: 7.5
Ability to cut corners: 8.5
Speed: 10
Average score: *8.63*
Overall score: *B- to B+*

Weight: Average
Need to break in: No
Feel: Rough, Noisy
Best Tension: Average

Comments: I have heard mixed feelings about this cube. The Type C are supposed to be Rubiks.com DIY imitations. As you can see, very well rounded cube. Great cube for beginners. There seems to be another version of the Type C with different center pieces and center caps. These apparently come randomly whenever you order Type Cs for DealExtreme. In this thread fanwuq claims that this rare Type C is much better than the normal Type C. 

Where to buy: Cube4You, Puzzleproz, 9spuzzles, DealExtreme

*Type D*




This is a Type D with a Type A Core. If you want an image of a full Type D just imagine that the core is black. You can do it, I believe in you!

Resistance to pops: 10
Resistance to lock ups: 7
Ability to cut corners: 4
Speed: 10
Average score: *7.75*
Overall score: *C to B*

Weight: Average
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: Not Applicable

Comments: The Type D is fairly resistant to different tensions. That is, loosening or tightening the Type D does not really have an impact on its attributes. It is important to note that the Type D’s ability to cut corners is greatly enhanced when replaced with a Type A core. I would put the ability to cut corners at an 8.5 after the core replacement on loose settings. However, this still does not make the hybrid less prone to lock ups and it becomes slightly more poppable. There also seems to be a YUGA version of Type D. I am not sure of the structural differences between the two versions of Type D, but some people claim that the YUGA is better. HowtoCube on Youtube has mentioned that Type D's are very inconsistent. Some are good, others are bad. Hit or miss.

Where to buy: Cube4You, Puzzleproz, RubikFans (Ebay)

*Type E (Diansheng no. 222)**





Resistance to pops: No Comment
Resistance to lock ups: No Comment
Ability to cut corners: Heard that it was much better than the no.333
Speed: Probably as fast as the no.333, if not faster.
Average score: 
Overall score: No Comment

Weight: Light
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: Widely agreed to be the superior model of the Type E. Contrary to the popular belief, the colors on the no.222 can come as both printing and stickers. The color on the stickers wear off pretty easily though. The core can come in two colors as well, red and white. I have heard that Dianshengs are “hit-or-miss” cubes, which means that you can buy ten and only have five that are good. But I have also heard that Dianshengs are fairly consistent . As of now, most if not all online stores only sell the white version of this cube.

Where to buy: RubikFans (Ebay)

*Type E (Diansheng no. 333)*




As you can see, print chips and fades over time.

Resistance to pops: 10
Resistance to lock ups: 8
Ability to cut corners: 4
Speed: 9.5
Average score: *7.88*
Overall score: *B to B+*

Weight: Light
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: Tight

Comments: This cube has very unconventional cubies. Parts of the cubies that do not generate friction with other surfaces while the cube is in motion are cut. The colors are printed onto the cube but wears off over time. There have also been quite a few complaints on how the hues of the red and orange side of the cube are too close, making color recognition difficult. Like the Type D, tightening or loosening the tension on this cube will not significantly affect its performance. I am not sure if this is the case for others, but although this cube has almost no corner cutting ability, it does not seem to jam much. The cube will jam less in tighter settings. Like no.222, no.333 are also “hit-or-miss” cubes. As of now, most if not all online stores only sell the white version of this cube.

Where to buy: Cube4You, RubikFans (Ebay)

*Type F*




Forgot to clean the crap out of this cube. Sorry.

Resistance to pops: 9
Resistance to lock ups: 8.5
Ability to cut corners: 10
Speed: 8
Average score: *8.88*
Overall score: *C- to A*

Weight: Light
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Quiet
Best Tension: Average

Comments: If you only looked at the scores, it would easily be the best cube out there. It really does not get much better than this. But get this: this cube deteriorates. Yes, the cube becomes slow over time. In about half a year, the cube feels like there’s glue in it (exaggeration). A weird feeling indeed. That is why the low end of the overall score is C-. This cube seems to react much better to liquid lubricant (the ones that comes in dropper bottles and JSKs) than to silicone. The Type F is the only cube on this review list that uses pillowed cubies. HowtoCube on Youtube has reviewed Type F's. They apparently bought a lot of them and found out that the blue Type F is better than the rest for some reason. Unfortunately, their review has not shed any light of the Type F's deterioration problem.

Here are some personal experiences. I have bought three Type Fs and they all turned to crap within a year. Same thing happened to my friends’ Type F. My friend had two Type Fs. One was lubed with silicone and the other with the liquid lubricant. Both were shitty, but the one lubed with silicone was shittier. My own Type F turned to crap when I lubed it with silicone. I never understood why they deteriorated. I have received two main answers from different people. The first possible explanation is that the company that manufactures Type Fs uses a “miracle lubricant” that we are not able to get a hold of. As a result, the standard stuff that we use messes the cube up. The second possible explanation is that the quality of the plastic is subpar and deteriorates over time, consequently deteriorating the cube. Has anyone else had this problem?

Where to buy: Cube4You, 9spuzzles, RubikFans (Ebay)

*C4U Cube*





Resistance to pops: 9.5
Resistance to lock ups: 8
Ability to cut corners: 8
Speed: 9
Average score: *8.38*
Overall score: *B to A-*

Weight: Heavy
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: Tight

Comments: This is Cube4You’s very own cube. This cube has the widest color selection of all cubes. They come in a whopping 21 colors. I have heard very mixed feelings about it, but it's really not a bad cube. Many people have complained about how easy this cube pops or jams but please note that this cube does better at tighter tension settings. At tight settings the frequency of lock ups and pops decrease significantly with a slight sacrifice in corner cutting. The frame is good for hybrids, I found out. The stickers are about the same quality as storebought stickers. Not sure if this is actually the case, but the plastic feels very high quality. There are caps for cavities in the edge pieces making it quite smooth. HowtoCube has bought about 20 of these cubes and have found them to be very consistent cubes.

Where to buy: Cube4You, DealExtreme, HKNowStore

*JSK Clone*





Resistance to pops: 8.5
Resistance to lock ups: 8
Ability to cut corners: 8.5
Speed: 9
Average score: *8.5*
Overall score: *B to A-*

Weight: Average
Need to break in: No
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: Average

Comments: I really like the feel of this cube. It's like a Type C that jams less and feels a lot smoother. The springs are like the C4U Cube springs so that means that cube does not come with washers. If tension settings on this cube is too loose, it will pop and jam a lot so keep it average to tight. There has been reports of the screws unscrewing themselves, but you can fix that by strengthening the linings in the core with crazy glue or other chemicals specialized for this.

Where to buy: Cube4You, HKNowStore


Rubik’s Cubes
*Rubik’s Storebought*





Resistance to pops: 10-9.5
Resistance to lock ups: 2.5-7
Ability to cut corners: 3-8
Speed: 7-8.5
Final score: *6.25-8.25*
Overall score: *D- to B*

Weight: Very Heavy
Need to break in: YES
Feel: Smooth, Noisy
Best Tension: Not Applicable

Comments: Okay the rating needs a little explaining. The first number is the score of the cube prior to breaking in, but with silicone. The second number is the score after completely breaking the cube in. This cube is probably the most variable cube in the sense that some are great right out of the box while others are really, really bad. Some have assured me that the 25th Anniversary Cube and the Icon Cube are better than the storebought.

Where to buy: ToysRUs, Rubiks.com, Cube4You, 9spuzzles, and many other places

*Rubiks.com DIY**








Resistance to pops: Heard that it sometimes pops.
Resistance to lock ups: Heard that it is not that prone to lockups.
Ability to cut corners: Heard that it cuts corners pretty well.
Speed: HowtoCube has mentioned that this cube is very hard to turn even in loose settings.
Average score:
Overall score: No Comment 

Weight: No Comment
Need to break in: Probably yes
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: Probably average

Comments: I have heard very mixed feelings about this cube. One thing is for sure though and that is the center caps keep on falling off. HowtoCube thinks this is a pretty bad cube. Apparently, the legendary Nakajima Yu exclusively uses Rubiks.com DIYs or mods that use it. Erik Akkersdijk also used a Rubiks.com DIY frame and Type B cubies hybrid to accomplish a new world record of 7.08 seconds. 

Where to buy: Rubiks.com

*Japanese Speedcubing Kit (JSK)***





Resistance to pops: I have heard that it never pops. But I have also heard that it pops all the time and that if you tighten it, the cube will not turn.
Resistance to lock ups: Most people will agree that it sometimes locks up. But I have also heard that it is not that prone to lockups.
Ability to cut corners: Heard that it cuts corners pretty well.
Speed: Probably pretty speedy.
Average score:
Overall score: No Comment 

Weight: No Comment
Need to break in: No Comment
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: Probably average

Comments: I have heard very mixed feelings about this cube as well. I know I have said this about quite a few cubes, but I mean it this time. I have heard that the JSK is the best cube in the world and that it is capable of superb performance without any lubrication at all. But I have also heard from Vryon that he hated the JSK… all 15 of them XD.

Where to buy: Tribox, ToysRUs

*Studio Cube**








Resistance to pops: No Comment
Resistance to lock ups: No Comment
Ability to cut corners: No Comment
Speed: No Comment
Average score: 
Overall score: No Comment

Weight: Probably very heavy
Need to break in: No Comment
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: I have absolutely no information on this cube. Clearly not a very popular cube. Made in Hungary. Very expensive. According to the picture, seems to be a DIY. HowtoCube has mentioned that the center caps are put on really tightly. Anway, notice the slotted screws... cool huh?

Where to buy: Cube4You, Puzzleproz


Korean Cubes
*Edison Cube*





Resistance to pops: 9.5
Resistance to lock ups: 9
Ability to cut corners: 10
Speed: 6.5
Average score: *8.75*
Overall score: *B to A-*

Weight: Very Heavy
Need to break in: Yes
Feel: Rough, Noisy
Best Tension: Tight

Comments: Excellent cube in general. A little overpriced due to its inaccessibility. Many have appreciated the durability of its stickers. The plastic used for the cubies is textured. I do not think many people will disagree. Apparently, it needs break in before it reaches its full potential. The texture will wear off and become smoother when you work the cube a little. It's still a great cube even if you don't break it in though.

Where to buy: Tribox

*Joy Cube**








Resistance to pops: No Comment.
Resistance to lock ups: Heard that it locks up quite a bit. But also heard that it can cut corners fine with correct tensioning and lube.
Ability to cut corners: No Comment
Speed: No Comment
Average score: 
Overall score:No Comment

Weight: I heard that this cube is very light.
Need to break in: No Comment
Feel: No Comment
Best Tension: No Comment

Comments: Widely recommended for one-handed cubing because of its light weight. 

Where to buy: Tribox

*Conclusion*
For beginners, Types A, C, and D (with A core) are affordable, accessible, and great cubes for building up speed. They are also cubes that will help you choose the right type of cube to buy when you get better.

For more advanced speedcubers, you basically have to choose you're the type of characteristics that optimize your performance and go with it. Some people are accurate turners and as a result, do not need cubes that are less likely to pop. Others prefer cubes that they can be rough with. 

Here is the top three for each characteristic:
Resistance to pops: Type D (10), Type E – no.333 (10), New Type A III; C4U Cube (9.5)
Resistance to lock ups: New Type A II (9), Edison Cube (9), New Type A III; Type F (8.5)
Ability to cut corners: New Type A II (10), Type F (10), Edison Cube (10)
Speed: Type D (10), Type E – no.333 (9.5), Type C; C4U Cube; JSK Clone (9)

The top 3 cubes with the highest average score are:
1. Type F (8.88)
2. Edison Cube (8.75)
3. New Type A II; New Type A III; Type C (8.63)

These are all great cubes (all those that made the A range):
1. New Type A III (B to A) 
2. Type F (C- to A)
3. New Type A II (B to A-)
4. Edison Cube (B to A-)
5. C4U Cube (B to A-)
6. JSK Clone (B to A-)

Now for the most blatantly subjective section: personal recommendations. I personally recommend three cubes based on the cubes that I have tried and rated. They are the New Type A II, New Type A III, and the Edison Cube. As much as I would like to recommend the Type F, it simply gets disappointing way too fast. Anyway, the New Type A II is a super light cube. Its not being smooth can be overlooked with regards to its other advantages. I can really be as rough with it as I want. There is a weird feel to it that some may not find very pleasant though. The New Type A III is another super light cube. It starts off with a rough feel but after a day or two of heavy use, the roughness disappears. Also, for me at least, the cube started off jamming pretty badly but also disappeared after a day or two of heavy usage. Finally, the Edison Cube is truly an amazing cube if you can get over the fact that it is not that speedy. It is an all around good cube and is quite reliable.

My main cube(s): New Type A III, New Type A II
My secondary cube(s): JSK Clone, Type C

*An Invitation*
I would like to invite anyone who feels that I have “misgraded”, “miscommented”, or misinformed to please let me know. I do not claim to be well informed on all the cubes mentioned in this thread, especially those that I have no tried out. But please keep in mind that I cannot impress everyone. I will listen to all criticism, but I will only make changes agreeable to the general public. This is my last attempt keep these reviews objective.

*Closing Remarks*
Thanks for your attention. I will try to keep this thing updated. I will definitely put up reviews of new cubes that I have tested. Also, I hope to get this thing stickied. I put quite a bit of work into this and I think it will help and inform newcomers and veterans alike.

Family photo. TEE HEE!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, must have taken you forever to write this up, but it is amazing. Great job. Sticky, no doubt.

And I think that the storebought's speed should not be 8.5 at all times. When you first buy it, you cannot turn it with your fingers, because it is so tight. But after breaking in, it gets much faster and easier to turn.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sticky Sticky Sticky!!

This is incredible, finally someone made an up-to-date thread of the available cubes, so thank you!

I agree with soccerking, storebought's speed should be labeled as "varies between x - x" because they are all different.


----------



## (X) (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice, I didn't read it all, but this can be very useful for many people


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 9, 2009)

I think there are 2 generations of JSKs, first gen pops alot, current JSKs dont pop. The price still sucks though.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 9, 2009)

It is way too subjective to grade cubes using numbers. Also, there is quite a bit of variation between individual cubes. 
This is how I would grade the cubes I know, but it might be different from your experiences/cubes:
A
Tendency to pop: 8
Tendency to lock up: 8
Ability to cut corners: 8
Speed: 4-7
Overall: 6-8
C
Tendency to pop: 5-9
Tendency to lock up: 9
Ability to cut corners: 9
Speed: 9-10
Overall: 9
Rubik’s store-bought
Tendency to pop: 6-10
Tendency to lock up: 1-8
Ability to cut corners: 0-7
Speed: 1-9 
Overall: 1-8
D
Tendency to pop: 1-9
Tendency to lock up: 6
Ability to cut corners: 5-8
Speed: 8
Overall: 4-8


I'm looking forward to trying E, Edison, Joy, F, B, JSK, and C4Y cubes; mainly out of curiosity, but E seems the best from your review.
D is over-rated. It is not fast and after I messed up adjusting the tension, it just started to pop like crazy. It's a fail cube overall unless you get lucky. Also it is bad for beginners because it is crap without lube. C and A are generally very trustworthy and consistent in quality and decent without lube. Ranges above reflect different tensions and variance between cubes. Overall score is not a precise average, it's more of a general feel/worthiness of cube.
Also some people are harsher graders than others. I can say that C is significantly faster than A and quite a bit faster than D. Also it is just more stable in general and good for OH because it is easy to control.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 9, 2009)

STICKY!!!!

This is great!


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 9, 2009)

Let me point out that storebought Rubik's vary greatly with quality.

Just today, two of my friends bought brand new cubes that they had bought the previous day into school. They looked identical. One of the cubes turned fairly well, not as good as my DIY but it hadn't been lubed or broken in so that was to be expected. It could not cut corners very well and had a rather creamy feel. The other one was extremely difficult to turn. I could not do finger tricks at all and it even required a substantial amount of effort to do full-hand turns. It could not cut corners AT ALL. Not even a 1-degree corner. Seriously, this thing was like a cube from hell. So in conclusion, I think you should add that fact to your review.


----------



## teller (Jun 9, 2009)

Outstanding effort! Thank you, kind sir!

I love my F, and so I'm curious to see how it declines after a year as you mentioned. The insides are visibly rough-looking now, which I presume is the Jig-A-Loo melt factor, but it still runs great. It does seem to be very soft plastic. I have a second F on stand-by that I intend to use liquid lube on to see if there is a difference...


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll make a review of the Rubik's 25th anniversary cube. You can add it if you like.

Tendency to pop: 9
Tendency to lock up: 6 
Ability to cut corners: 6
Speed: 8
Final score: 7.25

Weight: Heavy
Need to break in: Yes
Feel: Smooth, quiet

Comments: This cube comes with one side silver instead of white, with the special 25th anniversary logo. It performs better than most regular storeboughts I've tried. It very rarely pops, but its corner-cutting ability is mediocre. It turns pretty fast but still has a kind of stiff feel to it and is harder to turn than many other cubes. Sanding the internal mechanism helped a bit. It is also very responsive to lubrication. It is very quiet. The stickers suck and wore off after about a week of heavy use.

Where to buy: Ebay


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 10, 2009)

@soccerking: ah, yea you're right. Will change it.

@funwuq: yea I know these reviews are subjective. I pointed out the lurking variables in one of the paragraphs: style and skill of reviewer, quality of specific cube, and tension settings. Still, I try to be objective.

Hmm, interesting. Maybe I will edit to have an average score and an overall score. Although the overall score being a general feel or trustworthiness of a cube makes it very objective. Oh well, as long as I justify it with reasons...

Regarding your scores, I don't give out 0-2s really. A zero means that the cube cannot make even 1 degree cuts. I'll agree that Cs are faster than Type A's, but I cannot agree that they are faster than the Type D. I have bought thee Type Cs so that might be my most accurate review yet.

@jacob. Point taken. Will add as comment.

@teller: please let me know. keep in mind that you won't realize that the Type F has deteriorated until you compare it with a new one. It makes a slow, but sure decline.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 10, 2009)

At long last, people will stop asking what cubes they should buy....


Or will they?


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 10, 2009)

This was amazing i read the whole thing ^^ even with you review of the type F i will give it a try and see how i like it i will also buy a few type E's and see what i get out of it good job overall.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 10, 2009)

Sticky this. Great job!!! That is what I call doing your work thoroughly!

You should probably get some other people's numbers in there, so you can get more objective (as you noted might be an issue).

I find the Type F problem intriguing...


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 10, 2009)

These guys do a review on the type "F". They say that these cubes are inconsistent when it comes to quality, but the blue type f's always seem to be top notch. Check it out. They also have reviews on other cubes. These guys buy cubes in mass to test so it is more accurate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1by6oginEU&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2FHowtoCube&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## chahupping (Jun 10, 2009)

hey.. thx for review.. i jz bought a F type then i saw ur comment that reali scares me.. lol.. nvr min.. i will try 1st den will tell u whether the problem is the same.. ^^


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 10, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Sticky this. Great job!!! That is what I call doing your work thoroughly!
> 
> You should probably get some other people's numbers in there, so you can get more objective (as you noted might be an issue).
> 
> I find the Type F problem intriguing...


The F problem is intriguing. It is worthy to note that all the Type Fs that my friends and I have come into contact with are prebuilt. There would be a few problems if I tried to include other people's numbers:

1. There would be noobs that would start giving 10s to everything. I've seen it happen.

2. What makes a 5 different from a 6? Do we all agree on that?

3. Not everyone would be able to give numbers for every cube on here, making some cubes more objectively graded than others.



Corpsez said:


> These guys do a review on the type "F". They say that these cubes are inconsistent when it comes to quality, but the blue type f's always seem to be top notch. Check it out. They also have reviews on other cubes. These guys buy cubes in mass to test so it is more accurate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1by6oginEU&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2FHowtoCube&feature=player_profilepage


Those guys are interesting. The Type E... does not lock up for me. I have watched another guy do a review on Type E's. He got 10 of them and only found 2 of them good. This is the exact opposite result from the two guys, who thought Type E's were inconsistent. Keep in mind these guys also think that the Type A I cannot cut corners at all, so I decided that I am going to take what they say with a grain of salt.

As for the Type F's... K FINE, blue is the best. whatever. I'll add that. It's good to know that they agree with me on the liquid lube. But I think I'll email them to ask them if their Type F's are holding up. Thanks for the video. It was helpful.


----------



## Corpsez (Jun 10, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > Sticky this. Great job!!! That is what I call doing your work thoroughly!
> ...



Yea about that type A.... Maybe they had a different version? Idk... but I don't know why they would say it doesnt cut corners. I recently found these guys on youtube and I enjoyed watching their videos so when that guy asked about type F I remember they had a vid on it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 11, 2009)

Now that, may be the best post ever. Pentrixter, I have no words to describe your astronomical posting majesty.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 11, 2009)

lol thanks.


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 12, 2009)

Amazing, I was just about to write one of these myself, thanks for the awesomeness!!!

I can give some rankings for DS 222, especially since I have three of them (and three 333s as well as TONS of other cubes) if you'd want to update the stuff up there. Just send me a PM and I'll make a quick vid of everything so you can rank it yourself.


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm... you would give your Edison a 10 on cutting corners? I keep mine a little tight to prevent lockups, but it would lose some corner cutting ability. I would give corner cutting for an Edison a 8.5-9. Yes, if I would loosen the screws a bit, it would cut better. But it would lock up more. Also, Edisons don't pop at all and don't even feel like they are going to pop, so a 10 on tendency to pop.

Also, my Edison have two screws that loosen by themselves, probably due to me messing with the tension a lot. (The screws are on opposite sides.)

This guide would greatly help beginners choose a cube!


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 19, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Finally, some qualities of the cube that I am grading on are dependent on the cube’s tension settings. I have no idea how to account for this. I guess I set the tension just tight enough so that corners will not or will have a hard time twisting. There are exceptions to this tension setting. I will mention them in the comments section of the exceptions.


My Edison is on moderately tight settings as well. It never pops, but it also makes 42-44 degree cuts.

Yes, I agree that on moderately tight or even moderate tension settings, the Edison pretty much never pops. But it just doesn't have the same feel of the Type E (no.333) or the Type D with regards to popping. You would have hard time disassembling those two models. With the Edison, I can at least pop out an edge if I wanted to. That's the reason for the 9.5; .5 doesn't make that much difference anyway. A 9.5 pretty much means that the cube doesn't pop.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 19, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> *Tendency to pop*: 9.5
> *Tendency to lock up*: 9
> Ability to cut corners: 10
> Speed: 6.5
> ...





pentrixter said:


> A 9.5 pretty much means that the cube doesn't pop.



Perhaps you should rephrase the grading system. When you rated the Edison's tendency to pop as 9.5, I thought that meant it popped a lot. It's a little counter-intuitive.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 19, 2009)

Perhaps. But maybe that's why people should read the stuff before the review.


pentrixter said:


> *Name of Cube*
> -*Tendency to pop* (x/10) – how often or how easy it is to pop while cubing. A score of 10 means that the cube is not prone to popping at all and a score of 0 means the cube pretty much falls apart on its own.
> -*Tendency to lock up* (x/10) – how often or how easy the cube locks during cubing. A score of 10 means the cube does not lock up at all and a score of 0 means the cube jams like a little devil.



Do you have any name suggestions for disambiguating those two attributes?


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 20, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Do you have any name suggestions for disambiguating those two attributes?


How about, "Tendency to not pop?"
Or maybe you could consider 0 the best for a cube and 10 meaning that the cube basically falls apart on its own.


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 20, 2009)

i did a review on the 3x3 cube4you brand on my youtube channel check it out. http://www.youtube.com/user/tfkscores


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any name suggestions for disambiguating those two attributes?
> ...


"Tendency to not pop" sounds tacky and wordy. Changing around the number system would make it confusing for people trying to follow the numbers. I'll change it to "resistance to popping" and "resistance to jamming." Thanks for the comment!


----------



## veazer (Jun 20, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> *Rubiks.com DIY**
> 
> Resistance to pops: Heard that it sometimes pops.
> Resistance to lock ups: Heard that it is not that prone to lockups.
> ...



You really should buy one so that you can review it properly. Also, should there be seperate sectións for the white one and black one? And thirdly, IMO you should put a "best color - x" or list the colors available on all the cube reviews, like how you said blue type f's were the best.

Just my 3 cents.


----------



## brunson (Jun 20, 2009)

Fantastic post. I linked this post from the "Cube Comparison" page on the wiki. It'd be cool if the meat of this could be incorporated directly.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 20, 2009)

Yay. The section on the type A's were really helpful. I had no idea what type of A I had until now. (I have an old type A)


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 21, 2009)

I use type F as my main speedcube, and apart from the occasional stripped core, they hold up fine. I'm going to try to see how it holds up with a C4Y core, I think the core that comes with it is nice and solid, but not very durable.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 21, 2009)

@tfkscores: Thank you for the video review. We seem to share the same opinions about the C4U other than the fact that you feel that the plastic is cheap^^ Also thanks for the link and reference. Appreciate it.

@veazer: You could've said that about any one of the 10 cubes that I don't own. I am not affluent enough to open my own cube museum. But I will definitely review a cube when I get my hands on it.

Also, regarding the colors. The Type F may be the only one where the color actually matters significantly. I do not know which color is best for every model nor do I think there is. In addition, I don't have the money to buy multiple cubes of different colors for every model.

I appreciate your thoroughness, but it just can't be done for me.

@brunson: Thanks for the link. I give you permission to copy and paste the meat of this post anywhere so long as you give credit back to me although I'm really not sure how well people will take my grading. It's a subjective review after all despite my efforts to make it as objective as possible. Already I have had people trying to regrade cubes and/or people talking about how their cube's performance does not agree with my grading.

@kippy33: Sure, they hold up _fine_. But compared to when you first get them? Also, how often do you lube your Type F and what do you use? I actually haven't had any trouble with the Type F core (nor do my friends). What do you mean by stripped?


----------



## veazer (Jun 21, 2009)

I do think your reviews/comparisons are quite good and very helpful. Keep updating it whenever you get new cubes.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree, they do get worse as you use them more and more, one of my less intense speedcubing friends has a type F, and hers is much better than mine after it's been used for a few months. Then I switched the cores of my type F to a new one, keeping the old pieces, and it worked like it was new again. So I'm pretty sure that's the problem with Fs deteriorating is the cores. Because replacing type F cores isn't the most cost efficient way of cubing, I'm going to see how well the C4Y cores work with a Type F, I imagine they'll be nice, given how sturdy those cores are.

By stripped, I mean that one certain side of the core will automatically loosen itself as I solve. I usually lube my F once a week, maybe a little less, and I use Ace silicone lubricant.


----------



## veazer (Jun 21, 2009)

and shouldn't this be stickied on the beginners central too? The "What's the best 3x3x3 cube" question always appears there too.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 21, 2009)

@kippy33: hmmm... interesting. I have no idea where to get Type F cores though. I don't think they sell them separately. It's kind of hard to imagine the core deteriorating... My cores and my friends' have been holding up pretty well. Weird.

@veazer: You can try convincing a mod. If I tried, I would appear to be self-promoting my own thread lol.


----------



## veazer (Jun 21, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> @veazer: You can try convincing a mod. If I tried, I would appear to be self-promoting my own thread lol.



I really think it would help... If a mod reads this, consider it... you know that thread always shows up in beginners central. They might want to change the title for the beginners though... they might miss it in their extensive, nonexistent searching...

Seriously though, great thread man.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 22, 2009)

I vote this thread to be promoted to a sticky thread. All in favor, say, 'I.'

"I."


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I vote this thread to be promoted to a sticky thread. All in favor, say, 'I.'
> 
> "I."



I. (message too short)


----------



## brunson (Jun 22, 2009)

It's spelled "aye", as in "Aye, aye, Captain".


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2009)

I (Aye) Whatever. Good enough. I vote for sticky too.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jun 22, 2009)

*Very Nice!*

Pentrixter:

JB here with lubethecube.com and one half of howtocube on youtube. You really do have to take what we say with a grain of salt LOL!

I would like to address the Type I A concern you mentioned with our video. I think that while Roc says it has no "cutting ability," what he really meant is that for his style it has a higher chance to lock up, I will try to get in there an make an annotation. In our desperation to get a cube review out there we produced what exists currently and there are several instances like this that need to be annotated.

Also I think that based on your Type F assessments that "durability" might be a trait that should be scored. I am a Type F user and to me it's attributes are worth having two or three on hand as backup even though your criticism is valid. Not to mention the only color that I've been completely satisfied with is blue.

As you all might know there isn't really a comprehensive review of all the cubes available and considering you can spend thousands on getting all different types (trust us we have) there needs to be one. I've enjoyed pentrixter's guide and have learned a lot about type A's from it. As I hope that posters at this forum can learn something from us. FYI I have a few type B's and Type II A's in customs now so we will be producing a new video addressing those types soon. 

The cube review page at our website will eventually contain in depth analysis of all types. Pentrixter, I would like your permission to use some of your pictures and/or link to your guide with appropriate credit being given of course. PM me if you are interested 

Also Tribox indicates that Joy cubes seem to be discontinued, Can anyone confirm this or perhaps it's a bad translation. If confirmed then I think we're going to have to scratch it from our review unless someone can get us one.


----------



## veazer (Jun 22, 2009)

Aye . . . . . . .


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 24, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> I vote this thread to be promoted to a sticky thread. All in favor, say, 'I.'
> 
> "I."


In... Beginner's Central? It's already sticky in hardware. I'm grateful for your support of course.



howtocube (JB) said:


> I would like to address the Type I A concern you mentioned with our video. I think that while Roc says it has no "cutting ability," what he really meant is that for his style it has a higher chance to lock up, I will try to get in there an make an annotation. In our desperation to get a cube review out there we produced what exists currently and there are several instances like this that need to be annotated.


Alright! Thanks for clarifying.



howtocube (JB) said:


> Also I think that based on your Type F assessments that "durability" might be a trait that should be scored. I am a Type F user and to me it's attributes are worth having two or three on hand as backup even though your criticism is valid. Not to mention the only color that I've been completely satisfied with is blue.


So... durability of the Type F has been an issue for you too?

I would add durability as a trait to be scored, but I'm not sure if it can be quantified into a 1-10 scale. Perhaps, I can add it as a trait scored qualitatively that does not contribute to the overall or final score. I have not owned some cubes long enough to make a fair assessment. In addition, adding a durability section would seem like something done almost completely for the sake of the Type F as other models are more or less durable. Anyone have any ideas?



howtocube (JB) said:


> FYI I have a few type B's and Type II A's in customs now so we will be producing a new video addressing those types soon.


It would be nice to know what you think about these two hybrids:

Rubiks.com frame + B cubies
Diansheng (not sure 222 or 333) + B cubies

The first hybrid was what Erik Akkersdijk used to accomplish the world record of 7.08s for the 3x3x3. I have heard some good comments are the second hybrid. I'm not sure if you guys have the Diansheng no.222. The one you reviewed was the Diansheng no.333.



howtocube (JB) said:


> Also Tribox indicates that Joy cubes seem to be discontinued, Can anyone confirm this or perhaps it's a bad translation. If confirmed then I think we're going to have to scratch it from our review unless someone can get us one.


Awww WTF. Damn it all to hell.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > I vote this thread to be promoted to a sticky thread. All in favor, say, 'I.'
> ...



Well, it's one of the number one questions that beginners ask. Most noobs need to have everything right in front of them.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jun 24, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> So... durability of the Type F has been an issue for you too?



Not exactly in the sense that you describe, but to be fair a man can only cube so much and I have thirty plus cubes... Therefore I've not cubed for months on end with any of my F's other than my primary blue TYPE F. With that particular one I did experience a drop off in performance, but after more than a normal amount of adjusting tension and subseqently lubing with Jig A Loo it's back to its peak performance. I should state that up to this point it had only been lubed with whatever lube cube4you uses with it's lube and assemble service which I think is similar to the Rubiks.com and Puzzle Pros injectable silicone. 

And you make a good point about the durability, it seems odd to throw that in just because of the F, but I plan to include it in the comments section of our cube review.

And we are planning to shoot the B and Type II A and Mini Dianshing video this weekend, I hope to have a section on Mods but that could be in another video, but don't worry we'll make it.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 24, 2009)

where the heck do you get jsk clone in DX?


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 25, 2009)

@JB: Sounds good. I think the Type F does do better with liquid lube. Blue cubes are so... ugly...

@ISuck: You can't get the JSK Clone at DX.


----------



## crispy1337 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have to disagree with you on the Edision Cubes just a little bit. There is definitely a break in period with those cubes. This is my main cube for a few months now and it takes time for it to reach it's best. The texture wears down a bit after good use and the speed also increases. It is really recommended to wipe it down or clean it after a month or so, and then relube it.

Otherwise Awesome Job on the reviews.


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's my review of the JSK Clone:

Resistance to pops: 9.75
Resistance to lock ups: 8
Ability to cut corners: 8.5
Speed: 9
Average score: *8.8*
Overall score: *A-*

Weight: Heavy (a bit lighter than the Type A I)
Need to break in: Nope. Responds very well to lube.
Feel: Fast, crispy, around the same resistance (effort needed to turn) as a Rubik's DIY at low tension, but this feels more controlled and does not pop at all.

Comments: Highly recommended if you can get your hands on one. However, there have been complaints of the screws loosening themselves (and causing a _bit_ of popping, which is why I did not give this cube a 10 to resistance to popping) similar to the problem that the new Type Ds have. I, personally, have experienced this problem, but I've had this for a few months, and the screws are fine after a bit of tightening. If this ever dies out on me like it did to Eric Limeback, I'll let you know. Besides that, it's an excellent cube that will never pop on you. The tension does not need adjusting; the default tension is good, like Dianshengs and Type Ds. Seeing as how this is a JSK Clone, it does resemble the Rubik's DIY (I don't have an actual JSK), but this feels much faster and more controlled. Also, it comes with an odd color scheme (white opposite orange), but you can always resticker with Cubesmith stickers.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 25, 2009)

Jai said:


> Here's my review of the JSK Clone:
> 
> Resistance to pops: 9.75
> Resistance to lock ups: 8
> ...



Do you have the original JSK? If so, how does the clone compare to the original?


----------



## Jai (Jun 25, 2009)

Read my edit - I don't have the original JSK . However, Harris has one, and I'll be meeting him on Saturday at TOS (Toronto Open Summer), so I'll compare the two cubes there. I'll update my review to reflect the resemblance to the original JSK after that.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 25, 2009)

crispy1337 said:


> I have to disagree with you on the Edision Cubes just a little bit. There is definitely a break in period with those cubes. This is my main cube for a few months now and it takes time for it to reach it's best. The texture wears down a bit after good use and the speed also increases. It is really recommended to wipe it down or clean it after a month or so, and then relube it.
> 
> Otherwise Awesome Job on the reviews.


This makes sense to me and seems likely. I will edit the guide. Thanks for the input.



Jai said:


> Read my edit - I don't have an actual JSK . However, Harris has one, and I'll be meeting him on Saturday at TOS (Toronto Open Summer), so I'll compare the two cubes there. I'll update my review to reflect the resemblance to the original JSK after that.


I might add an extra section with reviews not by me. I'll take the section down if people start mass producing reviews that disagree with each other; but I really don't think that will happen.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 26, 2009)

So like i said i would i got a type f and 2 DS cubes the turning on thoes cubes are effortless i must say. They are very light in comparison to the c4y diy i have been getting solves in the 30's every time with the new type f the DS cube is good also just locks up for me. I would recommend a type f to anyone.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea but as we know, there seems to be an issue of durability with the Type F.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2009)

I am going to have to disagree with your review of the Cube4You cube on a number of counts.

All of the mixed reviews can be explained by the simple fact that the consistency of the cube depends entirely on the person assembling it. A lot of the popping and locking problems people have stem from problems with the initial assembly (usually relating to the edge caps). I've also known a number of people to assemble them and quickly give up on them _without even lubing_, which is a stupid mistake. I think lube makes a huge difference in C4Y cubes. You will find that the people who swear by their C4Y cubes (like myself) do not have the frequently reported issues of pops and lock-ups. I was shocked an confused the first time my C4Y popped, because I had been using it for _more than a month._ Dan Cohen uses it for BLD because he knows that he can turn quickly and it is _never going to pop._ For those with popping problems I would recommend tightening a bit. Much like the D/A-core hybrid, C4Y cubes retain good speed and corner cutting even at higher tensions.

So I guess my main point is that they are *NOT* consistent cubes, at least not from person to person. Many people who bashed C4Y cubes in the past changed their tune after using mine.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 28, 2009)

I bought mine assembled. I have tried the cube at different tensions. I have never experienced nor mentioned any problems regarding the edge caps. Also, my C4U cube is adequately lubed. However, I will try the cube at a tighter tension again just to make sure.

I use the term "consistent" to describe the quality of the cubes itself. I do not use the term with respect to people's cube assembly and tension adjusting habits.

EDIT: Vault312, you are right. One regrade coming up! But even after regrade, the C4U is still not the cube for me. It might be the cube4you though! HAH.

This experienced has encouraged me to be even more objective by stating the tension of the cubes when they were graded. There are two immediate implications for this extra tension distinction. It states the tension that I think the cube performs best in and it gives people and it increases objectivity.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you going to do a review of the icon? It is really fast for a storebought, despite the fact you can't tell which side is which


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 2, 2009)

Eh... I always thought the Icon was just a storebought with bad stickers. Rubik's products are inconsistent. You can get a really fast storebought if you're lucky. Also the Icon is not popular, so I probably won't review it... or buy it.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 2, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Eh... I always thought the Icon was just a storebought with bad stickers. Rubik's products are inconsistent. You can get a really fast storebought if you're lucky. Also the Icon is not popular, so I probably won't review it... or buy it.



Well, I've tried about 7 different icons, and they feel pretty consistently good. Just like the 25th year cube. But you could mention it in the description of the storebought perhaps.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure. not enough words


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 2, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> *New Type A III*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone hit me up with a link to this exact cube? Because since this one is also called "Type A (third Model)" I just want to make sure I get this one.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.cube4you.com/480_New-type-Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-III-(a).html


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 2, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Eh... I always thought the Icon was just a storebought with bad stickers. Rubik's products are inconsistent. You can get a really fast storebought if you're lucky. Also the Icon is not popular, so I probably won't review it... or buy it.



I have one, I'll get it back out and check it but as I recall it is like either the JSK or the Rubiks DIY. Of course I don't ever use it, just got it for collection. 

Also I responded in your other post but I think that both .222 and .333 Dian Sheng cubes can be either colored or stickered and as you alluded to on our youtube hybrid video the difference is in the cubies. You might want to edit the guide to reflect that.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 3, 2009)

Eh, don't bother reviewing it. It's not likely the the Rubik's Icon will be a good cube when compared to other DIYs.

You replied? I don't see it... I'm not sure what I alluded to myself. Was it the point about how the differences between 222 and 333 are pretty much random?


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 3, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Eh, don't bother reviewing it. It's not likely the the Rubik's Icon will be a good cube when compared to other DIYs.
> 
> You replied? I don't see it... I'm not sure what I alluded to myself. Was it the point about how the differences between 222 and 333 are pretty much random?



What you asked about the cubies being different on the .222 it made me think. So I searched Ebay and the .222's that I found all had different cubies than the dianshengs we have. The ones I saw (the 222s) had cubies like the mini dianshengs. Roc and I have both colored and stickered Dianshengs but all of them have the same "chopped" cubies. 

So until I see a picture of a .222 with chopped cubies I'm guessing that this is the main difference between the two. What are your thoughts?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 3, 2009)

If that's what you wanted me to add, then it's already in my guide. I always thought that was the difference but I'm not so sure anymore. What I might need to add to the guide is the fact that both 222s and 333s come in stickered/non-stickered and weird/normal cubied versions. You think that's true?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 3, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Edisons don't pop at all and don't even feel like they are going to pop, so a 10 on tendency to pop.



Edison do pop on occasion believe it or not. It's just extremely rare. Watch my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqAA2QLAYm4&feature=channel_page

In my opinion, besides their weight, Edisons are the best cubes. You can be violent with them and they won't lockup or pop. I would give them a 9.5 on tendency to pop, though not like it makes much difference. 

Other than that, GREAT JOB on the whole post!


----------



## cheiney (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the JSK if you'd like me to do a review for it. Also, the New Type A Third Model you show in the pictures looks much different than the Third Model I have seen previously. The one I'm familiar with is nearly an exact replica of the Second Model. The only difference between the two is that it has one of the edge caps rather than two. The one I see in the pictures looks like a completely different cube, almost an enhanced version of the original Type A III.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 4, 2009)

@Phillip: I never agreed with Vulosity in the first place. It has always been a 9.5 for resistance to popping.

@cheiny: Correct. That's exactly what I said in the first section of the review, "The Naming System of Type A." You might find that in interesting read. 

I have watched your youtube review on the JSK so unless you have something else to say, I have already know your feelings toward that cube. I have also tried out the JSK and I can't say I agree with you. It's lightning fast, but does not really cut corners. If I loosen it, it will be able to cut more corners but will jam a lot. I prefer a cube that cannot cut corners, but jams less.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 4, 2009)

Does loosening a cube make it more or less prone to lock ups?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 4, 2009)

In general, loosening a cube makes it more prone to lock ups.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 4, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> In general, loosening a cube makes it more prone to lock ups.



Loosening my Dian Sheng made it lock up less and far more enjoyable to play with.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 4, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> *In general*, loosening a cube makes it more prone to lock ups.


****ing word limit


----------



## cheiney (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry for overlooking it before, I was mainly focusing on the diagrams of the edges on the picture. I should've looked more carefully in the text.

As for the JSK review I did, it was within the first couple days that I got it. I was so excited to do a review about it that I completely forgot that it might not even be fully broken in yet. It's been months since I've filmed it, and I feel like my opinion has changed about it. It was pretty solid outside of the box, but the screws seem to loosen easily, especially on the yellow face of the cube. It might have been simply from my forceful turning, or it could've been from the screw itself. Surprisingly, though, I don't seem to jam up that much, but I do start getting pops more often. I think that may be related to the screw, because it never pops unless yellow faces up. The jams may be overlooked by its persistent popping. Overall, I wanted to try it out because I planned on ordering for comparison with the American Rubik's brand DIY.

EDIT: It's kind of misleading to say it pops without an actual "jam", but the pieces seem to fall out more so than they do pop. I'm almost positive it's the screw. I don't use the JSK much anymore, however, so I can't say that the problem was temporary.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 5, 2009)

Well there's also the question of whether you got a good JSK or not. I'm not sure if Megahouse's products are very consistent. It doesn't make sense that only the yellow side gives. My friend has been using his JSK and he doesn't seem to have a screw a problem. Jams and pops for the JSK would be directly proportional to your tension settings. When I was playing with the JSK, I set it to tighter settings. How about you?

Also, how did it compared to the Rubiks.com DIY? (other than the fact that the JSK has better center caps.)


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the review of the Type D cube written as if the cube has a type A core or is that a review for the original D core? 

What would you guys say the ratings is for a type D with an A core?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 7, 2009)

Original D core.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> If that's what you wanted me to add, then it's already in my guide. I always thought that was the difference but I'm not so sure anymore. What I might need to add to the guide is the fact that both 222s and 333s come in stickered/non-stickered and weird/normal cubied versions. *You think that's true?*



I know it's true that both models come either stickered or colored. And I have no proof that our dianshengs that are not painted on anything other than .333's so I need to fix my annotations. In the meantime if anyone sees a picture of a .222 package that has the chopped cubies please post a link! If we can't find one I say we assume the .222 is the one with the whole cubies and that that is the only difference. I'm ordering several from Rubiks fans on payday to confirm.

Also with regards to the JSK, I'm modding one right now and I plan to publish results in a new hybrid video. Suffice to say I have experienced the popping issue similar to what cheiney described as the peice just "falling out." In addition after Jig A Loo and breaking in I've noticed what seems to be a loosening of screws that is similar to an issue I've had with the Rubik's DIY mods i'm working on.

The Rubiks DIY mods are exciting but I have to wait until I get paid so I can order an authentic sheng en type B from eBay in order to take another shot at the world record cube. I'm under the impression that the type B's you can get from cube4you are either counterfiets or don't have the same attributes of a plain black type B because of their paint or transparency. Once I have the actualy sheng en B I can complete my experiment and then I'll be ready with a definitive opinion on the world record hybrid as well as other things you can do to make Rubik's DIYs very very good cubes.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 8, 2009)

Rubikfans seems to call the 222 "Diansheng stickers" and the 333 "Diansheng printing." Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 8, 2009)

i'm buying both next week so I'll let you know.


----------



## rubixcuber (Jul 9, 2009)

you're missing the type g and q from hknowstore.com


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 9, 2009)

No. The naming system used by the HKNowStore is messed up, making it difficult to tell what type of cubes they are really selling. The only good way to determine the real type of cube they sell is by looking at the pictures.

Type G is simply a Type A I or an Old Type A
Type Q is... a JSK or a JSK clone. Either way, nothing new.

For more discussion on this check out these two threads.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12505
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11814


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 10, 2009)

i just got an edison today but it turns really bad and the cutting corners isnt to great. how long does it take to break in or is it supposed to be that. it kinda feels like my rubiks brand but heavier and slower


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 10, 2009)

This is extraordinarily useful, pentrixter. Despite the fact it isn't 100% complete, it's saved me hours of research, and has great info.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't the picture of the New Type A II a Type A Third Model?

http://www.cubeforyou.com/142_New-type-Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-tihrd-model--(a).html


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 10, 2009)

Please read the first section of my the post, "Clarification on the Naming System of the Type A." There's nothing _third_ model about it. I have no idea why it's named that.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah i see it now, I think c4y should label it the way you have it here with the sealed edges and the non sealed edges. I think you should ask pestvic what he thinks of the new type A I because he has it and he said it's a good cube.


----------



## CT_Warrior (Jul 11, 2009)

Resistance to Pop/Lockups?


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 12, 2009)

wtf kind of question is that?


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 14, 2009)

u said no one uses type b's well lance the blue knight uses them


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea, but the underlying message in the exaggeration, "no one uses Type Bs" is the fact that the Type B is a pretty bad cube.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 14, 2009)

lance uses his edison now


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 17, 2009)

Edison's are about the same as a Rubik's storebrought with no breaking in.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 17, 2009)

That's just wrong.


----------



## V-te (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you rate the ghost hand in here?? I think it deserves attention. Lol.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 30, 2009)

bigtradefan said:


> we can provide the DIY 3*3*3 cubes as above,all colours ,best quality and price~
> Email: [email protected]
> Tel: 008613127253944
> Andy Fan


You wouldn't get any business from us unless you have a website.



V-te said:


> Can you rate the ghost hand in here?? I think it deserves attention. Lol.


Hmm... I would if the Ghost Hand can be qualified as a "Main 3x3x3 Cube Model." I was originally planning on making another thread with indie models such as the Ghost Hand and the Nameless Cubes mentioned in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13295

In that thread I asked people if they think I should make an indie cube review thread but no one replied to that question.


----------



## GOD2009 (Aug 2, 2009)

useful introduction many thanks..


----------



## tanapak1 (Aug 9, 2009)

It look like type A but different mold

speedy, noise, Extremely cuts corners

Overal Score : 8

Some pic







If I understand it wrong I'm sorry.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 9, 2009)

Right, that's not a New Type A I. If you look at first picture of my thread, you can see how a New Type A I edge piece looks like. I don't even know what cube you have with a blue core... but if it's a Type A hybrid, the cubies definitely belong to a Type A I.


----------



## tanapak1 (Aug 10, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Right, that's not a New Type A I. If you look at first picture of my thread, you can see how a New Type A I edge piece looks like. I don't even know what cube you have with a blue core... but if it's a Type A hybrid, the cubies definitely belong to a Type A I.



Umm. Thanks So much for this.

Blue core? umm, I Bought this cube in thailandcube[Thailand] it's Call DIY New type.

but core, i has seen it at http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=936634df-1a11-488b-ae76-286daf27becd

Thanks for reply!


----------



## mazei (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude, I feel that the Type A II is underrated in your review. I find it an excellent cube.

-Resistance to pops (7/10) – It kind of pops like a ***** but with some getting used to it doesn't really pop much.
-Resistance to lock ups (8.5/10) – It doesn't lock up in most situations but because of its clicky feel, it does cause some lock ups but not too much.
-Ability to cut corners (9.5/10) – Not quite 45 degrees but it can get close
-Speed (8.5/10) – With enough lubing it does get quick, really quick. But is barred due to the clickyness.
Average score: 8.325/10
Overall score: B- to A

Weight: Average
Need to break in: No
Feel: -Smooth but clicky making it feel rough
- Very noisy
Best Tension: Tight but not too tight

Comments: It is a great cube IMO although you may find my opinion quite biased since I only own one of it but trying my friend's A II and it is almost the same story except he has his at a tighter tension.

One thing about this cube though is that it demands quite a lot of lube. More than other cubes at least to keep it at its nice range(lubed with CRC Food Grade just like all my other cubes).

If you're a fan of a clicky cube, this is for you. It is almost a perfect balance between clicky and smooth meeting somewhere towards smooth which is what I like. I can perform (R U')*63 with minimal lock ups compared to my other cubes.

P.S. - I have a Type D core in mine. I'm not sure if that makes a difference but I'll just state it.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 11, 2009)

tanapak1 said:


> Umm. Thanks So much for this.
> 
> Blue core? umm, I Bought this cube in thailandcube[Thailand] it's Call DIY New type.
> 
> ...


Yea that's weird. I have no idea how the core-screw set performs.



mazei said:


> Dude, I feel that the Type A II is underrated in your review. I find it an excellent cube.
> 
> -Resistance to pops (7/10) – It kind of pops like a ***** but with some getting used to it doesn't really pop much.
> -Resistance to lock ups (8.5/10) – It doesn't lock up in most situations but because of its clicky feel, it does cause some lock ups but not too much.
> ...


I fail to see how your review is too different from mine. You gave .5 less to resistance to pops, .5 more to resistance to lock ups, and .5 more to speed. As far as your qualitative review, we pretty much have the same opinion other than the best tension which, I have no comment for.

In addition, the D core that you use with this cube automatically invalidates all your comments for the pure Type A II. You have reviewed a Type A II - D hybrid, not a Type A II.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 11, 2009)

What about your Type D review? You have reviewed a Type D/A Core hybrid, not a Type D.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope. The cube in the picture was not a Type D, but I reviewed a Type D. I destroyed the Type D core while trying to unscrew the centers.


----------



## Die_d00pel_Null (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks like the JSK clone and the new type AII cant be ordered at cube4you.com anymore because they don't appear on the page anymore. Or I'm just to stupid to find them.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 18, 2009)

Cube4you has them by different names. They are not very user friendly.

New Type A II: http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-third-model-(a).html

JSK Clone: http://www.cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html


----------



## Die_d00pel_Null (Aug 19, 2009)

oh thank you! now I can order all of them together

hm but is it possible to get the JSK Clone with a normal colorscheme?


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 19, 2009)

I think the JSK Clone will come disassembled and you will have to build the cube and apply stickers yourself. So you can have whatever color scheme you want. If not, cube4you almost always gives you a new set of stickers so you can resticker if you want. But the JSK Clone has been out of stock at cube4you for ages. The only other places that sells JSK Clones is the HK Now Store. They sell it as a Type Q.

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=8f0e1a23-fbf4-4809-ad0a-16c6478422bc

It's expensive, but it's free shipping.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

i read that if u lube the type a old,it becomes slow after a while,so should i lube it?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes. If it gets slow, clean it and re-lube it.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

ok,thanks


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Pentrixter, you can update a few cubes on the where to buy part.

New Type A III - http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24563

Type A II - http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24559


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm...
Now I'm contemplating whether I should get a Type F.
I'm looking for a cube that has speed and cut corners very well. From your review, this may be it. I need to make a bank account though.=/


----------



## Radu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have almost all types of cubes and I can say that type F was impressive at first and is an excellent cube, but the biggest cons of it is that it becomes very bad after a week or two...maybe i'm too brutal with my cubes, but it locks up a lot now (after 2 weeks).
so i'm using a type a (Actually a type F with A cubies )


----------



## Jothan (Sep 17, 2009)

You going to be doing the new diys anytime soon? I want to buy them, but i don't know how good they are yet


----------



## Zonda (Sep 19, 2009)

First of all, fantastic thread!

Second, like everyone else I'd like to share my own views.

*Joy Cube*
The idea behind it is good, but it just doesn't work. The original core is utter crap and the layers are virtually unturnable. Even when the cube is loosened it's still very hard and pops a lot. With a Rubiks.com DIY core it's a totally different story. The speed is easily 11/10, there is basically no friction between the layers. I brought this cube to a competition once and got many remarks on how fast it was! 
Although it still has a lot of lock-up and corner cutting issues. I tried to mod it but it didn't do much difference.
CRC lubricant doesn't work for the Joy cube either. If you find a good lube for it, it could possibly be a good cube, and even better with a Rubik's core.

*Rubiks.com DIY*
After it is broken in, it is a very very good cube and is so day in and day out. Although the more it is broken in, the more it tends to lock up. This is a cube for precise fingers, so if you're a rough cuber this is probably not the cube for you. The white cubes are faster than the black ones.
If anyone knows how Nakajima modifies his cubes please tell me, I'd love to know!


----------



## Tdude (Sep 29, 2009)

We can't buy joy cubes in tribox where to buy??


----------



## Zubon (Oct 19, 2009)

They have stopped producing Joy cubes so it is harder and harder to find them.

I think that the cube on dealperfect:
New Type A III - http://dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24563
Is actually the Type A (III-F).

I got it recently and I have to say that it is one of the worst cubes that I have ever gotten. At all tensions, it jams and cracks as you turn it. Worse than a dollar shop cube.

However, the Type A II from dealperfect is actually really good when lubed. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't really like the feel of the New Type A III but it is good for me. (My best average is about 10.5 with this cube).

Have you checked that the screws aren't slanted and screwed in properly, and have you lubed it yet?

It took me some time to make sure that I screwed in the screws properly...


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, wait, is the Type A Third Model/New Type A III this?

It looks like it to me, but in the description, it also says, "This is the new type a IIII cube," and in the item name it's the Type A 3x3x3 DIY Cube (III-F). I'm confused.


----------



## rookie (Oct 19, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> So, wait, is the Type A Third Model/New Type A III this?


yes, the one in the pic is new tpye a iii


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to bump, but if pentrixter is banned, how will this thread get updated?
We have to add info on C2,F2,and D2.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sorry to bump, but if pentrixter is banned, how will this thread get updated?
> We have to add info on C2,F2,and D2.



I s'pose a mod could edit the post.


----------



## Omniscient (Nov 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sorry to bump, but if pentrixter is banned, how will this thread get updated?
> We have to add info on C2,F2,and D2.



CII is an excellent cube!!! It is very fast and almost never pops
It is also very good if you make a hybrid C2 core and cubes of type A. It is ridiculous fast maybe even too fast!!!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

Edward said:


> Sorry to bump, but if pentrixter is banned, how will this thread get updated?
> We have to add info on C2,F2,and D2.



How the heck did pentrixter get banned?! He was such a nice member...

And +1 on the "how is this gonna get updated" thing.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, I just got n type AII and it locks up like you wouldnt believe! The thick tracks catch on the hollow corner pieces and totally mess with them... So far this cube is pretty lame/


----------



## MW1990 (Nov 28, 2009)

I posted a video on type C2 D2 and F2 on youtube and in the forum.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pkRcKi54wY Syuhei has a new video showing the C-II.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> *Studio Cube**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using the storebought rating system (before breaking in then after), I have made my analysis.


Resistance to pops: 3-6
Resistance to lock ups: 2-7
Ability to cut corners: 3-9
Speed: 1-8
Average score: *2.25-7.5*
Overall score: *D- to C+*

Weight: Heavier than standard storeboughts. VERY heavy
Need to break in: YES!!!
Feel: Rough-Smooth, Quiet
Best Tension: Tight

This cube is very much like a storebought in the way you absolutly need to break it in before use. However, how it differs is in the plastic and the core. The screws are adjustable and, as a bonus, the center caps are well secured. However, the cube pops. Even at the tightest and loosest possible tensions, the cube pops. Even at low turn speeds, the cube pops.

Also, the plastic is such that tension plays very little role in the speed of the cube until you lube it. A tighter tension is recommended simply because of the pops and the weird plastic properties. The plastic is soft and sometimes warped (the stickers look off but it's really the plastic underneath). However, the plastic responds extremely well to lube (I have Jig-a-Loo). It is really amazing how the cube changes. The pops go way down (but still not as much as I would like), the speed goes way up.

This cube is also very good at cutting corners. Right away it can cut ~15 degrees without too much issue. Broken in and lubed up, it can compete with the best of them, though popping becomes a big issue at extreme angles. The cube just kind of pops into position or explodes (if you push it too far).

As far as expense, I paid 13 Euros, which is actually the same as a regular storebought here is Slovenia, so the price wasn't outrageous, but a little high. The sticker colors are also different shades than normal (orange is kinda neon-y).


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Wow, I just got n type AII and it locks up like you wouldnt believe! The thick tracks catch on the hollow corner pieces and totally mess with them... So far this cube is pretty lame/



That is because you got the OLD type a II not the NEW one.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

I just recieved a type A (New type AI I think) and it was horrible out of the box. Really hard to turn. It is getting better though.


----------



## apoplectic (Dec 10, 2009)

Are corner runners on the type A V connected to the corners as small as they are on the type A IV? I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 10, 2009)

I know that I can find the New Type A III, but I can't figure out where to get the New Type A II (The Faz Cube?) Is this it? Again, I think we are getting more confused by the cube dealers.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 10, 2009)

Is This the new A II or the old A II? I have it and it is my speedcube, and I like it a lot, but if it is the old one, Arendil says they lock up a lot.

I don't think they do a lot.

Sorry to be a n00b


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

That's the old one.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh ok.

But I don't have any problems with the ridges running into the corners and jamming it up. this cube rarely locks up, and I would know. I have very high TPS.


----------



## rookie (Dec 11, 2009)

apoplectic said:


> Are corner runners on the type A V connected to the corners as small as they are on the type A IV? I'm thinking about getting one.


no the corners for the a5 has been improved. they are a lot sturdier.



lilkdub503 said:


> I know that I can find the New Type A III, but I can't figure out where to get the New Type A II (The Faz Cube?) Is this it? Again, I think we are getting more confused by the cube dealers.


the third model in 9spuzzles link is the correct one and as far as i know, 9spuzzles is the only place you can get it now.


----------



## apoplectic (Dec 11, 2009)

OK, thanks rookie. I'll give my review after I get it and break it in.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 11, 2009)

> the third model in 9spuzzles link is the correct one and as far as i know, 9spuzzles is the only place you can get it now.



Only place I've seen it lately, I think the old shop site for cubeforyou may have it but.... I tried ordering it from 9s last week and they were out of stock.

Edit:

I checked the old shop link on cubeforyou, and they do indicate that they have it in white but I've had trouble trying to order from the old shop and it's definately not on the new site.


----------



## rookie (Dec 11, 2009)

that sounds about right. i did not know that the 9spuzzles was out of stock... good thing i found a new main cube. i was going to get five new type a iis from 9spuzzles... oh well.

as for old c4u website, i only like black so yea too bad.


----------



## nmliutao (Dec 17, 2009)

封四很不错!!封四 is good


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this ( http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26829 ) the old a II?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Is this ( http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26829 ) the old a II?



Yes, It has tracks.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

nmliutao said:


> 封四很不错!!封四 is good



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17552


----------



## Litz (Dec 25, 2009)

Just to add a little review on the 2 cubes I got for Christmas from cube4you:

The new type A III was AMAZING as soon as it was assembled. I adjusted tension and lubed it (it didn't really need lube) and it's awesome. It feels like it's about to fall apart when you hold it, but it doesn't pop at all and it's crazy fast. Cuts corners at about 40 degrees.

The type C still has a while to go until it's fully tuned because it didn't come near as good as the other. It keeps popping and falling apart, and when I tighten it a bit it looks like a rock. Right now it's as tight as possible and I'm just breaking it in. It might be fine after I find the right tension for it and lube it, we'll see.. Can't comment on corner cutting because I couldn't cut a single corner without it falling apart due to tension problems. It's way heavier than the new type A III though.

Conclusion: I'm really happy with the new type A III and I'll comment more on the type C after I manage to set the right tension and lube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Litz said:


> Just to add a little review on the 2 cubes I got for Christmas from cube4you:
> 
> The new type A III was AMAZING as soon as it was assembled. I adjusted tension and lubed it (it didn't really need lube) and it's awesome. It feels like it's about to fall apart when you hold it, but it doesn't pop at all and it's crazy fast. Cuts corners at about 40 degrees.
> 
> ...





are you sure that you know how to put a screw into a core?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 25, 2009)

With Type C cores, it can be difficult to correctly align the screw with the core, and it can be accidentally placed at an angle which will cause the cube to turn badly.


----------



## Higuy (Dec 25, 2009)

I've had my type F for over a year now, and it's still just as great as it's ever been.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Higuy said:


> I've had my type F for over a year now, and it's still just as great as it's ever been.



how did you maintain it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 25, 2009)

I've had my F for about 9 months now, and if anything, its only gotten better with age. And I've only lubed it like... twice.


----------



## Litz (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> are you sure that you know how to put a screw into a core?



They are at the right angle but it just keeps popping. I'm adjusting tension right now but still couldn't find a spot where it would turn nicely and not pop..


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Litz said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure that you know how to put a screw into a core?
> ...



here's a sweet spot: disassemble the cube and turn all 6 screws all the way until you can't turn the screw it anymore. then loosen them all for 1-and-3-qurater turn


----------



## Litz (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip! I did what you said and it didn't pop anymore, though it was still really slow at turning. So I kinda gave up and just went to lubricate it and it gained like 10 times the speed it had before! It's still not as fast as my other cube and doesn't cut corners as well, but now it's actually a good cube. I'll put the stickers in a bit and do some solves to see how it goes...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Litz said:


> So I kinda gave up and just went to lubricate it and it gained like 10 times the speed it had before!




*rolleyes* no wonder...so you didn't lube it? 

anyway, if you break it in it'll cut corners better than any other cube.


----------



## Litz (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > So I kinda gave up and just went to lubricate it and it gained like 10 times the speed it had before!
> ...



It wasn't lubed because I was breaking it in. Then after I broke it in I started adjusting tensions but it just wasn't good at all. Hopefully with time it'll start cutting corners better.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Litz said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Litz said:
> ...




you need to lube the cube before messing with the tension.


----------



## Litz (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Didn't know. I only had a Rubik's storebought cube so these are my first DIY


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 2, 2010)

no review of the mini diansheng????????


----------



## rookie (Jan 6, 2010)

Review of *Main* 3x3x3 Cube Models... maybe? i dunno. pent is banned now so too bad.


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I just received my micro? mini? anyway, 45 mm type A. The edges are rectangular, larger than the corners... the center caps WILL NOT stay in at all, but paper should help that. Very crispy, cuts corners well, and pretty fast without lubing. I think lubing might make it overkill as well. I got it from the hknowstore, but it's not listed on their website, you have to contact Calvin Fan personally.


----------



## tribaleps (Jan 20, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> Well, I just received my micro? mini? anyway, 45 mm type A. The edges are rectangular, larger than the corners... the center caps WILL NOT stay in at all, but paper should help that. Very crispy, cuts corners well, and pretty fast without lubing. I think lubing might make it overkill as well. I got it from the hknowstore, but it's not listed on their website, you have to contact Calvin Fan personally.



I bought a number of these while I was in China...quality's pretty inconsistent...caps fall off, pops, jams..you name it...1/3 was good though.


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Feb 4, 2010)

is type F-II on par with the type F-I, from this review it does seem the best and most of the time a next model is an improvement


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

If a mod would let me, I (and others) could help contribute (since pentrixter is banned) to this by adding new cubes (e.g. haiyan's cube)


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> If a mod would let me, I (and others) could help contribute (since pentrixter is banned) to this by adding new cubes (e.g. haiyan's cube)



Me too!


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2010)

Would anyone mind if I added this to the wiki? Then we could all make contributions, new cubes coming out, ect.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> Would anyone mind if I added this to the wiki? Then we could all make contributions, new cubes coming out, ect.



Why not?


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone mind if I added this to the wiki? Then we could all make contributions, new cubes coming out, ect.
> ...



Just seemed like something I should give everyone the heads up about. 

*adding*


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Review_Of_Main_3x3_Models


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 5, 2010)

You should've just added the score of each into their respective place.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Review_Of_Main_3x3_Models



Have you had your head in the sand for the last couple days?? :fp

... but, yes please add to the relevant pages if you have any more info..


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Review_Of_Main_3x3_Models
> ...



Oh shoot I'm sorry. I guess my head was in the sand.
:fp myself.


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 10, 2010)

some pictures are wrong. The picture of Type A II is wrong, that's Type A I. And there is no Type A IV because IV is not a good number in China. We use Type A V to replace it. And there is New Type A IV, but it is not released now. Haiyan's cube should be Type A VI, but we change the name because Haiyan is one of the designers.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

splendidrex said:


> some pictures are wrong. The picture of Type A II is wrong, that's Type A I. And there is no Type A IV because IV is not a good number in China. We use Type A V to replace it. And there is New Type A IV, but it is not released now. Haiyan's cube should be Type A VI, but we change the name because Haiyan is one of the designers.



Maybe you're right, but Pentrixer's been banned... so nobody can edit the pages


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Maybe you're right, but Pentrixer's been banned... so nobody can edit the pages



So put it all on the wiki -- alternatively ask Stefan to put the information on his website.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 10, 2010)

Cride5, I love what you've done with the wiki, but it's bare. There is little information in there.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 10, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Cride5, I love what you've done with the wiki, but it's bare. There is little information in there.



You know what you need to do then!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

splendidrex said:


> And there is no Type A IV because IV is not a good number in China. We use Type A V to replace it.



please do some research before posting wrong information. the Type A IV exists, it's just that it's not called A4 in china. And the chinese superstition really isn't the reason.


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 12, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> splendidrex said:
> 
> 
> > And there is no Type A IV because IV is not a good number in China. We use Type A V to replace it.
> ...



I'm so sorry. There is Type A IV. I just forgot it. We call it Model One. It is prepared for beginners.
You know the reason why we don't call it A4? I heard it was about superstition.


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 12, 2010)

splendidrex said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > splendidrex said:
> ...


----------



## rookie (Feb 12, 2010)

here's an even more complete clarification of the cubes on sale at haiyan's site

Haiyan's cube(I) = 甲1: Old Type A I.
Haiyan's cube(II) = 封2: New Type A II. 
Haiyan's cube(III) = 封3: New Type A III.
Haiyan's cube(IV) = 模1: New Type A IV.
Haiyan's cube(V) = 甲5: New Type A V.
Haiyan's cube - Memory = 甲5+打磨: New Type A V + Sanding
Haiyan's cube - Haiyan = 海燕魔方: Haiyan's New Cube

sources: haiyan.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 12, 2010)

rookie said:


> here's an even more complete clarification of the cubes on sale at haiyan's site
> 
> Haiyan's cube(I) = 甲1: Old Type A I.
> Haiyan's cube(II) = 封2: New Type A II.
> ...



Fact: You said Haiyan 11 times in that post.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2010)

splendidrex said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > splendidrex said:
> ...



well we don't care about the superstition, this is a english-speaking community. plus, i have never heard of anyone who died from cubing.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 12, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> splendidrex said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


I almost choked on a cubie once...


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > splendidrex said:
> ...


how did you manage that?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I'd imagine his cube had a major pop and his mouth was open in surprise. Then, a cubie skyrocketed down his throat.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 19, 2010)

can you do ghost hand?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 3, 2010)

What is the best cube out right now? At least the one that most people think is the best.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 3, 2010)

crazyasianskills said:


> What is the best cube out right now? At least the one that most people think is the best.



It seems like FII is considered one of the best cubes. But it depends on personal preference.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 3, 2010)

crazyasianskills said:


> What is the best cube out right now? At least the one that most people think is the best.



People have seemed to be liking the F-II, A-V (or Haiyan Memory, if you want to mod it/buy it), and Taiyan II

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/3x3x3_Cubes is a place you should check out as well as this thread if you haven't.


----------



## kanye142 (Mar 16, 2010)

can someone tell me some very light cubes (weight)? i know that type c and the new type a-iii are pretty light.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 16, 2010)

kanye142 said:


> can someone tell me some very light cubes (weight)? i know that type c and the new type a-iii are pretty light.



FII, Ghosthand II, would be good ones that are light.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2010)

kanye142 said:


> can someone tell me some very light cubes (weight)? i know that type c and the new type a-iii are pretty light.



You can find many weights here:
http://speedcubes.net/puzzle.php?puzzle=3x3x3


----------



## kanye142 (Mar 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> kanye142 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone tell me some very light cubes (weight)? i know that type c and the new type a-iii are pretty light.
> ...



thanks, your site is great. are the information reliable and did you weight the cubes by yourself? 
you know the weight of the new type a-iii? it's unfulfilled.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2010)

kanye142 said:


> are the information reliable and did you weight the cubes by yourself?
> you know the weight of the new type a-iii? it's unfulfilled.



Yes, all measured and weighed by myself (except the Maru, that's why the "~") using an electronic scale that's quite accurate. The missing ones are because I don't have the cubes yet (still waiting for them to be shipped, argh).


----------



## Crosshash (Mar 22, 2010)

This resource was so helpful for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gosh, I really wish someone could update this thread. Or you can just use the wiki. But this thread, someone please.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy crap this was the insane. nice job


----------



## yockee (Apr 18, 2010)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> is type F-II on par with the type F-I, from this review it does seem the best and most of the time a next model is an improvement


Let me tell you, the F2 is absolutely the BEST FREAKING CUBE EVERRRRRRrr. I've had one for a while now, but it wasn't my favorite for a while, until I lubed and loosened it. Now it's AMAZING!!!!!! It kicked my Edison and C2 right out of the water.


----------



## ottothedog (May 15, 2010)

you better put a-v in the top 3 list!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> you better put a-v in the top 3 list!!!!!!!!!!!



He won't.


----------



## ianini (May 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > you better put a-v in the top 3 list!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Can't*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

ianini said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ottothedog said:
> ...



Cause he's banned :3


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Which is why he won't put it on the list.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 16, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


Can't.


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

This needs to be updated


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 22, 2010)

splinteh said:


> This needs to be updated



The guy is banned. Someone needs to make a new one.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 22, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > This *needs to* be updated
> ...



orly


----------



## Edward (Jun 22, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> splinteh said:
> 
> 
> > This needs to be updated
> ...



Well actually, a mod just needs to edit the post. But there is really no need to. The cubes we have now, there's info on them just a quick click away most of the time.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > splinteh said:
> ...



But wouldn't it be so much easier if it was all together in an organized way? Especially for new people.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...



Yes it would.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 26, 2010)

What about CII, and CIII


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> What about CII, and CIII



What about them?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 26, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> What about CII, and CIII



This thread is dead -- use the wiki.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 26, 2010)

why did the guy get banned?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 26, 2010)

So I think most of us agree we need a new post like this, or a whole section in the wiki for this (maybe both), so that the community has the ability to alter it and make sure everything's accurate. We just need someone to start it, preferably someone with most (if not all) of the cube models.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> So I think most of us agree we need a new post like this, or a whole section in the wiki for this (maybe both), so that the community has the ability to alter it and make sure everything's accurate. We just need someone to start it, preferably someone with most (if not all) of the cube models.



When did we agree to that?

And you know, you could just use the Wiki.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't realize the Wiki's page was that great. My bad.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I didn't realize the Wiki's page was that great. My bad.


It's really not that great, but Pochmann's website should be serving the purpose this thread used to.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize the Wiki's page was that great. My bad.
> ...


It's what we make it -- if there's something missing, then add it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 9, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...


Unfortunately the amount of knowledge i have wouldn't really add much to the wiki. If i come across something i can add to it i will though.


----------



## Nestor (Jul 10, 2010)

This guide should add the DaYan GuHong (if I understand correctly this is a type of its own)


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 13, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> This guide should add the DaYan GuHong (if I understand correctly this is a type of its own)





MichaelErskine said:


> This thread is dead -- use the wiki.



..


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Sep 4, 2010)

I think they should add in the Ghost Hand I and the Ghost Hand II.

I have a Ghost Hand II in white, and it pops every 10 solves, but is extremely smooth and good at cutting corners. And I haven't even lubricated it yet, and it's perfect, so I don't plan on it.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 4, 2010)

If it pops every 10 solves, you might want to change it a little so it doesn't ruin your averages. That's quite a high popping rate.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

F-II???


----------



## MrTimCube (Nov 4, 2010)

Thankyou for making this!


----------



## Lorken (Nov 5, 2010)

I think this needs an update


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 5, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I think this needs an update


 
The first poster is banned and everything in it was from his own perspective.


----------



## capomatrice (Nov 8, 2010)

*Where can I buy a New Type-A II?*

I went to the three sites listed in the first post, but I couldn't find any.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 10, 2010)

go edisons they are very good


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 11, 2010)

cookieyo145 said:


> go edisons they are very good


 
go type B's they are very good


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 17, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> go type B's they are very good


 
well guess what i goot an edison and it was the best cube ive ever touched.
however it be heavy


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 17, 2010)

cookieyo145 said:


> well guess what i goot an edison and it was the best cube ive ever touched.
> however it be heavy



Solid logic.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 18, 2010)

i want a new alpha 3 now
however it will not replace my edison


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 18, 2010)

cookieyo145 said:


> i want a new alpha 3 now
> however it will not replace my edison


 
Why bother? If it isn't even possible that it'll replace it, you're just throwing away money. That's silly.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 18, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Why bother? If it isn't even possible that it'll replace it, you're just throwing away money. That's silly.


 
oh cubing secondary cube etc... duh


----------



## jukon (Nov 23, 2010)

does he mean f2?


----------



## yockee (Dec 5, 2010)

cookieyo145 said:


> i want a new alpha 3 now
> however it will not replace my edison


 
You DO know that this list is super outdated, don't you? There are soooo many better cubes than the Edison nowadays. Try all of these cubes: A5, F2, Dayan Gu Hong, Dayan Lingyun, Even the D2 is really good, if it didn't lock so much. And, I still will say that the new A3 is very good after serious breaking in. Lingyun is by far, the best cube I've ever touched, however, it needs to be tight to not pop.


----------



## yockee (Dec 5, 2010)

capomatrice said:


> I went to the three sites listed in the first post, but I couldn't find any.


 
I've been wanting one for a while now, and I've found them at the Rubikfans ebay store, under the name third model, and at Cube4you.com under the name NEW type A 3x3.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 15, 2010)

i want to try all above listed except a5 i tryed it once.it was worst cube ever touched other than rubiks


----------



## Juju (Dec 16, 2010)

The A5 isn't that good right out of the box. It needs a little breaking in, tensioning and lube, not to mention modding the corners by sanding the sharp corner down. After that it's a tight, controllable cube that performs well.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 19, 2010)

oh ok i tryed some guys at the science expo at d.c. 
it sucked
i got to meet erno rubiks though


----------



## Someone755 (Jan 23, 2011)

The rubik's studio isn't DIY. That's just a picture. And it costs just like normal cubes. My storebought, studio, and dayan GuHong all cost the same!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

I would say that the best tension for a Type C is high. This comes from personal experience as with my Type C, any average tension auses a pop fairly frequentl. (1 in 5 solves)


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> i want to try all above listed except a5 i tryed it once.it was worst cube ever touched other than rubiks


 
loltypeb


----------



## CoconutHead (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually have a Alpha NewType I, if this thread isnt dead right now, i could take pictures of it. and i could do a little review too.


----------



## yockee (Apr 9, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> i want to try all above listed except a5 i tryed it once.it was worst cube ever touched other than rubiks


 
Oh my god dude!!!! The A5, to me and lots of others, is seriously one of the best cubes out there! I still use mine over my Gu Hongs.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your work. I'll definitely have to come back to this thread when I'm looking at new 3x3s. By the way, is the AIII-F another name for the new type AIII?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 5, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Thanks for all your work. I'll definitely have to come back to this thread when I'm looking at new 3x3s. By the way, is the AIII-F another name for the new type AIII?


 
HUGE BUMP and yes it is.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

Can I please take over this thread? I can really do some good for it!! And I will work on it a lot.


----------

